# Beschriftung von Punkten in einer "Punktwolke"



## KanzlerKool (4. Jun 2005)

Hi,
Ich will ein Koordinatensystem (3D) und darin befindliche Punkte darstellen. Koordinatenachsen und Punkte darstellen hab ich hinbekommen, nur mit der Beschriftung der einzelnen Punkte komm ich nicht ganz weiter.
Man kann natürlich für jeden Punkt einen Text2D erstellen und diesen dann an die Stelle des jeweiligen Punktes verschieben, aber das ist doch sehr umständlich. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit sich ein Array mit den Koordinaten zu erstellen , einen mit den Bezeichnungen und dann automatisch die Beschriftungen an die Richtige stelle zu schreiben ?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich will


----------



## dieta (31. Okt 2005)

Es gibt in Java 2D doch eine Methode, mit der man einen String direkt auf den Bildschirm schreiben kann :

```
drawString(String s, int x, int y)
```

Java ist auch eine Insel - 14.6 Zeichenketten schreiben


----------



## MPW (18. Nov 2005)

Mit welchen Klassen arbeitest du denn? Java3D?


----------

